# 2 Female Rats One Dumbo, One Fancy SE Ohio



## Smooth_Puddin (Jan 16, 2012)

I have 2 rats up for adoption. The first one is a Dumbo named Scotch. She is shy, but comes around and is very sweet. The other is a Fancy named Moo, because she is a pig and loves to eat. She is very polite and very softly takes food. Loves to explore. Willing to travel.

*Scotch*









*Moo
*


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

I have that cage! I see you have a food dish in the top. How do they get to that level if they can't climb up through the hole?


----------



## Smooth_Puddin (Jan 16, 2012)

It has ramps to get to each level


----------



## HeyItsMeg (Jan 14, 2012)

I would love to give them a home!
I am also from SE Ohio


----------

